# Furniture online



## christina (Sep 9, 2008)

Hiii...
I need to buy new branded furniture for my living room so somebody please refer me some worth sites offering quality and reliable furniture with discount and it will be better if they could make home delivery.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Hi,

Please do not worry, I just know that another "New member" will be along shortly to tell you about some... _"Great Online Furniture Company"_ ....that offers all the things that you have asked for. They will recommend it themselves, and also include a Link! 

Let's wait and see....


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

you mean like the "european windows" thread? lol how 'conveinient' there was a newbie to answer that, hey?
we'll see.....we'll see

DM


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

DIYChatroom strongly endorses This Online Furniture Site because they actually pay us for advertising*

Thank you for your support




* Just Kidding


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

I eager thank you to find furniture quality with discount.


----------



## Smithwick (Sep 15, 2008)

You can find a variety of great XXXXX here:

XXXXX.com


----------



## suzane (Sep 17, 2008)

*Furniture*

Hi christine
You need not to worry. I know of a site offering quality and discount furniture. XXXXXX.com Its the most reliable furniture store and moreover, they also provide free home delivery. I think it would be a great help for you.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

suzane said:


> Hi christine
> You need not to worry. I know of a site offering quality and discount furniture. XXXXXX.com Its the most reliable furniture store and moreover, they also provide free home delivery. I think it would be a great help for you.


Hmmm, as if that response sounds like a DIY-er posted it. :whistling2: 

Sounds more like it came straight out of a sales brochure, or advertisement......


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

kinda makes ya wonder how stupid these people think we are, huh?

DM

d-uh


----------

